# security/krb5 refuses to compile (FreeBSD 10)



## andersbo87 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello, everyone!

I'm trying to upgrade krb5 via The Ports Collection, since portmaster reported it as outdated. However, every time I attempt to compile the new version, I get an error message that says 

```
In file included from ../../../include/k5-int.h:185:0,
                 from crypto_int.h:33,
                 from aead.c:27:
../../../include/k5-trace.h:93:20: error: anonymous variadic macros were introduced in C99 [-Werror=variadic-macros]
cc1: some warnings being treated as errors
gmake[3]: *** [aead.so] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/security/krb5/work/krb5-1.11/src/lib/crypto/krb'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recurse] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/security/krb5/work/krb5-1.11/src/lib/crypto'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recurse] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/security/krb5/work/krb5-1.11/src/lib'
gmake: *** [all-recurse] Error 1
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/krb5.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/krb5.
```

Have any of you had the same problem? If so, how did you fix that? It is worth mentioning that I tried to compile this port both using clang (FreeBSD 10 default) and gcc46 and neither of them seem to work.

I've uploaded the output of "*sudo make install clean*" from the /usr/ports/security/krb5 directory as a bz2 compressed file.

Output of uname -a:

```
FreeBSD andersbo-mac 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #1: Tue Jan 15 10:36:10 CET 2013     root@andersbo-mac:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ANDERSBO-MAC  amd64
```


----------

